
Air-Powered Wheelchair Goes Like the Wind - seycombi
https://hackaday.com/2017/04/28/air-powered-wheelchair-goes-like-the-wind/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+hackaday%2FLgoM+%28Hack+a+Day%29
======
pdelbarba
Yes it recharges quickly, but equipment to refill 1000+psi tanks is not going
to be very common (your garage air compressor can do maybe 150psi). For the
mass of those tanks, you could put in a lot of lithium cells, which are only
increasing in energy density and in a pinch you can plug into any wall outlet
to recharge.

------
ferongr
I'd rather sit on 1KW/h worth of lithium cells than 1000 PSI tanks and
fittings.

~~~
Stranger43
But thats only because 1KW/h is an abstract figure where 1000PSI pressure
resentment something real in your mind.

We are surrounded by things that can kill us in any number of ways should, the
usually poorly maintained, safeguards fail and yet we only really get scared
when the "danger" is something "new" or "rare" where the safeguards are
actually inspected/maintained.

~~~
ferongr
An exploding tank is way worse than cells in thermal runway.

~~~
Nexxxeh
I'm not sure I'd agree if I were sat atop the cells with no capability to run
away.

~~~
ferongr
A thermal runway event would be way more gradual and there would be time to
react. A rupturing tank would pepper you and everyone within 50 meters with
sharpnel. Both are very rare events though but still

------
vkou
What is its energy efficiency? How much energy do we lose to waste heat when
compressing air to 1000 PSI?

------
xutopia
What's the speed and distance you can get on those? What about pricing
compared to electric models?

